
Packagist.org Hacked? - inescoin_php
https://packagist.org/
======
mkcg
[http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=43213&](http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=43213&)
?

------
inescoin
GROUPERENAULT instead Packagist...

